# Влияние мышц пресса на позвоночник



## An_lr (23 Май 2013)

Наткнулся на одну интересную статью
http://www.fismag.ru/pub/gitt-03-11.php

"...
А при чем же живот, если грыжи на позвоночнике? В механическом смысле позвоночник можно рассматривать как цепь жестких (позвонки) и упругих (диски) элементов, соединенных последовательно с помощью пассивных (связки) и активных (мышцы) элементов. Такая конструкция неплохо выдерживает растягивающие нагрузки — связки весьма прочны. Устойчивость позвоночника при сжатии и способность выдерживать нагрузку при наклонах достигается за счет активной работы мышц. Обычно считается, что в этом процессе задействованы мышцы, непосредственно примыкающие к позвонкам, и мышцы спины. Это верно, но не совсем.

Если, исходя из этой схемы, посчитать нагрузки на позвонки и мышцы, поддерживающие позвоночник, получаются совершенно фантастические цифры. Органические ткани таких нагрузок выдержать попросту не могут. 

Выручает живот! У тренированного человека при наклонах, подъеме тяжестей, большой физической нагрузке в первую очередь напрягаются мышцы живота и диафрагма — мышечная перегородка, отделяющая полость живота от груди. При этом в брюшной полости повышается давление (как в накачанном мяче) и нагрузка на позвоночник существенно снижается! При тренированном животе и некоторых видах нагрузки — более чем на 70%. 

Ясно, что способность живота поддерживать позвоночник зависит и от максимального давления в брюшной полости, и от объема самого живота. Больший живот выдержит большую нагрузку, но лишь при условии хорошо работающих мышц. В самом деле, выдающиеся борцы, штангисты, боксеры не отличаются тонкой талией и втянутым животом. У балерин, гимнасток и мастеров фигурного катания соотношение между объемом бедер, груди и талии тоже не слишком велико... Кстати, хочу заметить, что не нужно стремиться к тому, чтобы талия была чересчур тонкой, а живот слишком плоским, следуя советам З. Белкина (№ 11 «ФиС», 2010 г.) и С. Любарского (№ 1 «ФиС», 2011 г.).

А теперь рассмотрим наши примеры.
У Валентины Павловны большой живот с растянутыми мышцами, которые просто не могут создать в брюшной полости значимое давление. При наклонах вся нагрузка ложится на позвоночник. Грыжи и боли — следствие постоянных многолетних перегрузок. Похожее состояние может развиться и у молодых беременных женщин с плохим мышечным корсетом.

У Николая и Марины мышцы спины великолепны, животы плоские, и у обоих… тонкие талии. А способность полости (мяча, камеры или живота) выдерживать нагрузку зависит как от давления, так и от площади поперечного сечения. Сильно втянутый живот, тонкая талия не обеспечивают должной поддержки позвоночнику при повышенных нагрузках.

А вот Андрей — исключение. Живот без мышц, но и значимые нагрузки отсутствуют. От физкультуры освобожден, в магазин не ходит, по дому не помогает, не бегает, не прыгает, не плавает. В физическом смысле жизнь растительная. Поэтому и поясница пока не болит. А почему же болит грудной отдел позвоночника? Вспомним: у Андрея отвисает живот. Мышцы на животе практически отсутствуют. А это значит, что давление в брюшной полости постоянно снижено, желудок, печень, кишечник и диафрагма опущены. И теперь уже грудной отдел позвоночника не получает должной опоры. На рентгеновских снимках хорошо видны следы перегрузок на нем.
Так какой же живот нужен? Однозначного ответа нет. Все зависит от пола, возраста, профессии, спортивных пристрастий и многих других факторов. Попробую дать несколько полезных советов тем, кто узнал себя в моих пациентах.

Для Валентины Павловны и похожих на нее лучшим выходом из сложившейся ситуации было бы медленное похудение и упорная, но очень осторожная работа по развитию мышц живота.
Николаю и ему подобным нужно резко ограничить нагрузки на позвоночник, увеличить их на пресс, прибегнуть к мануальной терапии (напомню, те, кто не имеет возможности посещать мануального терапевта, могут воспользоваться рекомендациями, изложенными в моем материале «Лечим позвоночник», опубликованном в сборнике «Новые методики исцеления-3» серии «ФиС: Золотая Библиотека Здоровья»).

Марине, да и вообще всем слишком худым необходимо поправиться.
Андрею и другим заядлым компьютерщикам следует откорректировать осанку, развить мышцы и постараться меньше сидеть за компьютером. Правилом должно стать: час за компьютером — 5 минут на гимнастику!

К этому хочу добавить еще несколько советов.

*Девушкам! *Тонкая талия весьма красива, но стоит помнить, что при физической работе или других перегрузках это может привести к печальным последствиям. Поэтому девушкам с тонкой талией следует по возможности беречь позвоночник и укреплять мышцы живота. Мускулистый живот, кстати, облегчит вынашивание ребенка и роды, не потеряет своего вида после беременности. С крепким животом будет безопасно поднимать и носить ребенка на руках.

*Родителям!* Проследите, чтобы джинсы, юбки, брюки у детей в поясе сидели достаточно плотно и не спадали. В противном случае ребенок вынужден выпячивать живот, дабы избежать сползания этих предметов туалета. В результате формируются отвисший вялый живот, прогнутая спина и сутулость. Этот совет очень важен.

*Всем! Всем! Всем!* 1 минуты утром и 1 минуты вечером вполне достаточно, чтобы привести живот в приличное состояние. Не жалейте эти две минуты. Окупится сторицей.
Проведите простой эксперимент. Встаньте и полностью расслабьтесь, посмотрите на себя в зеркало. А затем втяните живот. Постарайтесь, чтобы мышцы спины, плечи, грудь остались полностью расслабленными. Тем не менее при втягивании живота плечи пойдут назад, а грудной отдел позвоночника выпрямится, сутулость уменьшится. А это значит, что снизится и нагрузка на диски.

Выработайте у себя чрезвычайно полезную привычку: мышцы живота всегда (!) должны быть в напряженном состоянии, а сам живот слегка подтянут. В случае необходимости такие мышцы напрягаются гораздо быстрее расслабленных. При падениях, автомобильных авариях, неожиданных ударах в живот напряженные мышцы эффективно защищают органы брюшной полости, уменьшая ущерб от удара и позвоночник от перегрузки.

А как укрепить мышцы живота? Если говорить о здоровых людях (нет проблем со спиной и суставами, нет грыжи — пупочной либо белой линии живота), то есть о профилактике неприятностей в будущем, то возможностей для укрепления пресса предостаточно — и дома, и в спортзале. Выбор — дело вкуса и возможностей. Главное только, если живот ослаблен, не спешить. Нагрузки должны нарастать очень плавно.

А вот людям с перечисленными проблемами необходимы специальные упражнения. Все они выполняются в положении лежа на спине по 50 раз утром и вечером.

1. Руки положить под таз, одну ногу, согнув в колене, подтянуть к животу, затем опустить и вытянуть. То же другой ногой. Это укрепит белую линию и мышцы живота. Эффект можно заметить у детей уже через 1—2 недели выполнения упражнения, у взрослых — через 1—2 месяца. Далее можно увеличить нагрузку, усложнив упражнение. Лежа на спине, подтягивать к животу обе ноги. Делать ежедневно в течение приблизительно того же срока, что и предыдущее. При гиперлордозе таз отрывать от пола не больше чем на 10 см, чтобы не спровоцировать развитие сутулости.

Укрепив таким образом живот еще больше, можно опять усложнить это упражнение. Лежа на спине, поднимать прямые ноги (см. фото). Кстати, таким образом одновременно будет лечиться и гиперлордоз в поясничной области позвоночника, если он у вас имеется. Режим выполнения этого упражнения такой же, как и предыдущих.

2. Если у вас болят тазобедренные суставы и ноги поднять нельзя, для укрепления мышц живота нужно выполнять другие упражнения. 
Руки вытянуты вдоль тела. Поднимать голову, направляя подбородок к груди. Через несколько недель нужно усложнить упражнение: поднимать от пола голову и плечи. Позже можно еще больше усложнить его: подложив руки под голову, поднимать от пола голову и плечи, отрывая от пола и лопатки."

Я немного не понял по поводу давления в брюшной полости, но верно ли то, что нужно стремиться к тому, чтобы мышцы живота были постоянно в напряженном состоянии путем втягивания живота?


----------



## футболист. (23 Июл 2013)

Сильный пресс это хорошо, но если он сильнее спины, что бывает в нашей жизни в большинстве спинальных болезней то именно мощный пресс становиться злом. перетягивает центр тяжести перекашивая организм.Функция пресса равновесие.


----------

